# Black Japan and other antique finishes



## Kermit (Dec 25, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?id=L2...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result#PPA7,M1

That should bring you a small booklet about the different types of paints and enamels used in the olden days.






Kermit


----------



## Cedge (Dec 25, 2008)

Kermit
Sometime back, on another forum, the subject of making Japan black arose. It was thought that the stuff was no longer commercially available. With a bit of Googling we managed to find a number of recipes and several sources for ready made.

It's made from Glisonite (Bitumen) a naturally occurring form of "asphalt" which is mined in places such as Utah. Japan Black has just about the highest level of light absorbing ability of any finish you can use, producing a nearly perfect black, with the added advantage of being self leveling. Read that as super black and as slick as glass when properly cured. I've been quite tempted to give it a try for strong black and brass contrast finish.

Steve


----------



## Kermit (Dec 25, 2008)

There is also a recipe for BROWN jappan in the book. Lots and lots of different recipes are given in the book. He even goes on about blues, purples and reds that are attainable with brass dipped in various metal salt solutions.

I'll have to dig out my old chemistry sets and see what I've got. Copper sulfate I'm pretty sure I have. ;D



Kermit


----------



## Cedge (Dec 25, 2008)

Kermit
In thin coats, the Japan black is actually brown in color. As the layers build up, it gets darker and darker as it absorbs more and more light. It has to be heat cured in several stages at different temps and durations before it cures hard. It forms a very hard "lacquer" finish when done right. Then it's nearly impervious to a broad range of solvents, as well as being impressively impact resistant. The finished product is certainly beautiful.

Some of the members who came over from the toy engine forum might recall "Reid"'s in depth dissertation on the subject. His opinion was that the older the brew, the better it worked. His supply was something like 20 - 25 years old and still quite usable.

Steve


----------



## tmuir (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes I remember the discusion but not the recipe or supplier.
It's a finish I would like to try one day as I do love the look of those old German engines, plus I've got one to restore. ;D


----------



## Kermit (Jan 1, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=oD...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result

http://books.google.com/books?id=dU...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=6&ct=result

http://books.google.com/books?id=17...X&oi=book_result&resnum=8&ct=result#PPA242,M1

http://commonwealthvarnish.com/index.html

And here is the Asphaltum(Gilsonite)

http://naturalpigments.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=462-10B

http://www.artsandcraftsmetalwork.com/c19a.php


----------

